# Google Webmaster: Crawling Fehler



## campari (21. Mai 2013)

Hab eine neue Domain bei Webmaster eingerichtet, und eine zugehörige sitemap.xml eingereicht.
Die Sitemap bin ich 10x durchgegangen, alle Links darin waren korrekt.

Unter Crawling Fehler tauchen 2 Fehler auf:

domain.tld/a
domain.tld/www.domain.tld

Wie kommt der Crawler auf diese URL's? "/a" wird nirgends bei dem Auftriff verlinkt, und wie gesagt in der Sitemap kommts auch nicht vor.
Die zweite URL kommt zwar nirgends vor, aber das kann sich der Algorithmus ja irgenwie selbst abgeleitet haben.

Dann kann man diese fehlerhaften URL's ja als "Korrigiert markieren". Weiss jemand, was da passiert, wenn man das auswählt? Hab ja nix korrigiert, sondern würde Google am liebsten einfach beibringen, dass es die Links überhauptgarnicht gibt.


----------



## threadi (24. Mai 2013)

Ist deine SitemapXML denn valide? Das kann man z.B. im Internet Explorer prüfen indem man die Datei dort einfach mal lädt.

Kann es sein, dass die angezeigten Fehler vlt. älter sind? Also nicht von der aktuellen Datei stammen.


----------

